# KSU vs. Akron 9/22 Springfield!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Sorry for short notice- just solidly hammered it all out!

The first and hopefully annual battle of the basses between KSU and Akron U will be held this Saturday 8A-3P!

Last count there should be around a dozen teams going after a $400 school prize compliments of Vic's Sports Center.

Outside of individual team weights- a selection of 5 teams will represent a total weight for the school- biggest total takes the kitty for their University.

D'Arcy Egan will be featuring a story the following week in the Cleveland Plain Dealer on the victorious Kent State Crew  We won't sideline Akron too bad 

Very happy DoBass is a part of these awesome young anglers' quest- from both sides for this special day!!! 

Complete details will be posted on DoBass by this Sunday- come check out the weighin LIVE at Lakemore Ramp on Springfield Lake Rt91 and 224

Should be a SLUGFEST!!!! 

Any ribbn' or rootn' here is greatly appreciated from fellow angling alumni of both schools!

nip


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll start it out, but I got a dollar on the akron team! I heard they have insider information. They got the info before the official cutoff/prepractice period...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

and maybe next year there could be an alumni event for a fund raiser. I know I would pay to kick some KSU As..... I mean fish


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

My money's on Akron go Zips


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

johnboy111711 said:


> I'll start it out, but I got a dollar on the akron team! I heard they have insider information. They got the info before the official cutoff/prepractice period...


A dollar? Real confident ehhh buddy? Or is that all you can afford with your U of A education?


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Akron is going to leave this one out on the water. Our guy's are on 'em and we're taking no prisoners.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Who's "coaching" the Akron squad? I wanted that job!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I would have loved to have the job too. want to split duties?


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

We're taking applications, contact me at [email protected].


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/KSU/KENTSTATEVSAKRON2012/092212.html

One of the best days I've ever had on the water!!!

Thank you Akron and KSU for recharging my bass spirit!

ONE dallar Johnboy 

nip


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

All for an alumni event. 
zips!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Parma, it's like being at the casino, I don't like losing. congrats to the KSU team, maybe if Cullin and I are coaching we can can swing the battle of the wagon wheel.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

That would be the fishing version now officially coined...

"Battle for the Paddle" 

If I told you and Culln' the *CRAZY* stories coming from the college experience you'd run... or jump in!

Truly amazing stuff...I'm keeping a journal for a book later in life


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Nip, it can't be any worse than 9th graders. you probably know some of the 9th graders i deal with!


----------

